# .VOB video clipping



## enaz81 (May 5, 2000)

I have this video clip and it is a .VOB. I tried opening it on everything. Windows media player, quicktime, and I cant figure it out. Is there any player that can read this file. It used to work on my PC, but I cant figure it out on my mac. any suggestions..


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

a .VOB is a video object file. its a type of MPEG2 used as the video format of DVDs you may need to try apples DVD softare player or a more heavy duty app like premere

MC


----------



## enaz81 (May 5, 2000)

i could not open the file with my dvd software. it only opens dvd movies. and i dont want to spend a thousand dollars on software lie premiere. thanks..

ednann


----------



## calumjones (Jun 5, 2004)

i suggest using windvd i have it and it opens them fine


----------



## rcleland2 (Feb 4, 2004)

VLC Player for OS X will open .VOB files, it is a free download. Search on VersionTracker


----------

